# Fishfinders vs Flashers



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

My boat has a Humminbird fishfinder. It isn't worth a darn while moving. My "papaw" told me I should get a flasher because they work better while moving and also are better for finding smaller fish, like perch. Any thoughts from any of you wise ole sages?


----------

